# 65 trunk pan replacement



## ucaddoc (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is a pic of where I am on my 65 trunk pan. I have one of the 7 piece kits and am wondering the best route to go. Should I use the existing braces, that are in great shape, or cut out everything and install all new braces and pans.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I personally would use the OEM factory stuff that is in-place. It'll help you stay centered. Check out "Squids Fab Shop" online.....he's a Pontiac guy who posted an excellent step by step install of the 7-piece trunk pan. It may save you a ton of work/grief. Good luck.


----------



## dracowizard (Dec 26, 2016)

geeteeohguy said:


> I personally would use the OEM factory stuff that is in-place. It'll help you stay centered. Check out "Squids Fab Shop" online.....he's a Pontiac guy who posted an excellent step by step install of the 7-piece trunk pan. It may save you a ton of work/grief. Good luck.


Hats off to you,After some contact with Squids Fab Shop i'm going to develop a record of his work to use in my 64 gto build. Anyone visiting his site can't go wrong if needing to learn and draw inspiration. Hats off to both you and to Dave!


----------

